# WHere's the best bang for the buck in points ownership?



## mikenancy1 (Dec 7, 2006)

What resorts are going to give me the most annual RCI points for the lowest annual maintenance fees?


----------



## philsfan (Dec 8, 2006)

_Removed Advertising._


----------



## wandering gnome (Dec 9, 2006)

the classified ad link is closed.  What does that mean?


----------



## jbiza (Dec 9, 2006)

_Removed advertising._


----------



## philsfan (Dec 10, 2006)

jbiza said:
			
		

> That does look like a good deal.
> 
> So, if that deal gives one those # of points for the buy in costs & the yearly maint. fee under a RTU arrangement, can those points just be added to our current RCI Points acct.??



Yes, that is what would happen.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 10, 2006)

wandering gnome said:
			
		

> the classified ad link is closed.  What does that mean?



The ad expired, in fact today it's completely gone, but I suspect the deal is still available.  I sent a PM to the guy who posted the ad to see if it's still a good offer, I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 12, 2006)

*Deleted.*

_Advertising is not allowed here.  Please refrain from these Ads._


----------



## btcctomtb (Dec 13, 2006)

_Ad removed._


----------



## BillR (Dec 16, 2006)

_Reference to Ad removed._


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 16, 2006)

This is a great deal.  I considered it for a long time, but I know I have too many points right now, which is the only reason why I hesitated.   I think RCI points are the greatest thing to come to timeshare ownership, but I also think RCI could change some things to decrease our benefits at some point, so the three-year commitment is very enticing.  

No long-term commitments is what timeshare should be about.


----------



## SteveH (Dec 17, 2006)

btcctomtb said:
			
		

> Is this a trial membership as many company's offer? has anyone actually used this plan/ I would love to hear from a purchaser or two. Sounds to good to be true



Frankly, I have also looked at this deal but without real testimonials from other Tuggers it's difficult to take that final leap.  Anyone bought into this RTU?


----------



## jjking42 (Dec 29, 2006)

i have been considering it but need to sell a few more weeks fist


----------



## philsfan (Dec 29, 2006)

jjking42 said:


> i have been considering it but need to sell a few more weeks fist



That's my problem, too.


----------



## jancurious (Jan 4, 2007)

OK....I may try this because I have been wanting to try RCI points and this seems like a minimal risk, easy entry.  However, do you need to do research on the underlying resort (Club Trinidad) before you buy?  What if they have a huge special assessment during your three year ownership?

Are there any other risk factors I should be aware of?

Jan


----------



## KarenL (Jan 6, 2007)

Please forgive my ignorance because I know little to nothing about RCI Points. We have been toying with the idea of purchasing at an RCI Points resort because we own three South African weeks that we would like to be able to use for RCI's Points for Deposit. Karen
P.S. When an RCI points owner opts to do Points for Deposit, do the weeks they plan to deposit for points have to already be deposited into their weeks account, or do they go straight from the resort into Points?
Thanks again


----------



## acesneights (Jan 6, 2007)

If, as Madge posted, there are already 1400 Points resorts out of 3800, how long will PFD still be available?

Aces


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 6, 2007)

*RCI Points may eventually help lower costs*



acesneights said:


> If, as Madge posted, there are already 1400 Points resorts out of 3800, how long will PFD still be available?
> 
> Aces



Quite awhile as you have some big players - Westgate, Sunterra, Marriott - whose newer resorts are II only. They aren't about to switch. But if RCI plays it's hand right (this is a leap of faith that they will actually think this through) those resorts are all potential PFD candidates for the owners.  In some cases - early Sunterra, Marriott and Westgate for example - the resorts already have unofficial status as RCI resorts since once they were members the owners can choose who they wish to deal with.  Just because King David decided to take II over RCI (who of course gave his pedestrian resorts the virtually meaningless 5* status they don't deserve) that doesn't mean the owners also had to move to II. Some stayed with RCI, some tried II and found it wanting and returned to RCI and now some are using Westgate units for PFD with RCI.  There are plenty of candidates out there. Same with most of the Sunterra resorts. While they cannot affiliate with RCI Points since Sunterra runs their own points system and have enough clout to prohibit it the owners can choose to simply use PFD to move their Sunterra weeks into RCI Points (and save the conversion cost as well). Many get good high value in RCI Points. 

Actually what RCI should do is simply forget affiliation requirements for the resorts and just make RCI Points available to individual owners of any timeshare. Pay your $199 and your in!  THAT would revolutionize points and force the whole industry to reassess how timeshares are sold and traded. I wonder if they'll have the guts to do it sometime.


----------



## brucecz (Jan 7, 2007)

acesneights said:


> If, as Madge posted, there are already 1400 Points resorts out of 3800, how long will PFD still be available?Aces



Ace, I agree with Times2 and  IMHO here are the reasons why I do not think RCI will drop that program in near future.

How many of those Pointsresorts are in fact are new 100% RCI Points member and how many of the older coverversion resorts have 25% , 20% or even 10% of their units enrolled in the RCI weeks for Points Deposit Program?

IMHO RCI will not drop the Weeks for Points program  in the near futue and pass up the current $26 Depositing weeks for RCI Points which provides RCI a fair amount of inventory and profit especially for their rental programs and other spin off income programs.

Their are quite a few resorts that are now dually afillated and given the amount of rentals RCI is doing to non owners if RCI would drop the Weeks for Points IMHO they stand lose a lot of money. 

The money generated from the $26 per week deposit fee and $165  mainland exchange fee = a $191  cost as many of those deposits would go to II as their exchange fee is only $135 which is a savings of at least $56 per II exchange compared to RCI.

Plus a lot of people are unhappy with RCI's outside rental programs of weeks to non timeshare owners of weeks that used to go into the exchange pool. That rental fact  is one huge concern and  basis for a lot timeshare owners  anger.

If RCI drops the PFD they will certainly lose some of those people who provide both exchange income but more importantly a lot of the weeks deposits that generrate the inventory to make a substanial amount of money for RCI through exchanges and rentals.

That II potental savings of at least $55 per exchange using II verses using RCI Points to trades into non RCI Points resorts. But if you need 2 or 3 RCI weeks to get enough RCI Points to make an exchange then those extra costs become $81 or $107 without adding in the maintenance fees for those weeks for one RCI Points exchange.

In fact we have done 4 non RCI exchanges this last year which saved us  $30 per exchange fee and at least $26  to deposit a week into Points. That is a minimum savings of at least $56 X 4 = $206 but is more like $310. We will do the same this year because of that $26 deposit fee. 

The $26 fee really irks us because no other exchange company that we know of charges you a fee to provide them with inventory. In addition RCI's comparable exchange fees are the highest that we know of compared to other exchange companies.

Many knowlegdeable timeshares are finding other exchange alternatives and the more RCI is preceived  gouging their exchangers and giving those RCI members less exchange options, then RCI will have less inventory deposited from owners (not developer inventory)for exchanges and rentals.

I know many RCI Members who no longer deposit their high demand resort-weeks with RCI because of the  RCI  actions of the past few years.

In our case we no longer deposit our best weeks with the exchange companies as we  either are going to use them or rent them out to help defray our timeshare travel exsenses.

At this point we mainly use the semi-barren RCI weeks portion of our RCI account using a home resort exchange advantage to trade back into to only one of our home resort. 

If RCI would drop the weeks for RCI Points program then in that case they would lose the $26 fee income ($789 to $910) for the about 30 to 35  weeks  we deposit each year. They would also lose the exchange fees and rentals made off of others that either trade for or rent the inventory that we have provided RCI with. RCI would also lose our 6 to 10  yearly exchange fees (about $750 to $1,000) and  the 10 to 16  (about $490 to $784) in yearly airline ticket fees.

If the raise the cost per wek deposit then we may futher reduce the amount of weeks we give RCI and the amount of exchanges we make with RCI.

Bruce


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeez, Bruce.   Over 2 million points??  That's like 40,000 points a week for a whole year??   I never realized there was a level of TS above the average Joe (or Jane) but your post along with the recent one about buying into a half million dollar luxury resort villa has given me a pretty bad inferiority complex (just kidding).  Good job guys and more power to you!


----------



## brucecz (Jan 7, 2007)

We are mere guppies in the timeshare ocean compared to what people like Spence and Boca are doing,

We use about 750,000 or so  RCI Points a year and most Points are used for airfare. But if needed we because of the Weeks for RCI points could generate in excess of 2,000,000 yearly RCI Points out of our about current 23 ownerships that can generate about 90 or more yearly reservations.

We  for the past few years have been lucky to do enough rentals to cover most of our timeshare traveling exsenses.  We have been lucky to find a few great bargins that have help to lower our ownership buy and maintenance fee costs. 

Bruce  



nightnurse613 said:


> Jeez, Bruce.   Over 2 million points??  That's like 40,000 points a week for a whole year??   I never realized there was a level of TS above the average Joe (or Jane) but your post along with the recent one about buying into a half million dollar luxury resort villa has given me a pretty bad inferiority complex (just kidding).  Good job guys and more power to you!


----------



## BillR (Jan 7, 2007)

Once you make the committment, RCI issues you points at X number of points/year for 3years. THEY OWN THE WEEKS.  YOU OWN THE POINTS!

RE: Special Assessments - Lease contract states NO ASSESSMENTS!


----------



## BillR (Jan 7, 2007)

_Advertising removed._
P.S. When an RCI points owner opts to do Points for Deposit, do the weeks they plan to deposit for points have to already be deposited into their weeks account, *NO - BUT TO GET CREDIT FOR ALREADY DEPOSITED WEEKS, THE WEEKS YOU WANT TODEPOSIT INTO W\POINTS MUST BE - I BELIEVE - 6 MONTHS IN THE FUTURE*.or do they go straight from the resort into Points?
Thanks again[/QUOTE]

See the answer to your questions above.


----------



## KarenL (Jan 8, 2007)

*Transferring weeks to points*

I just spoke to a vacation guide at RCI. He told me that none of my weeks that are currently deposited in my weeks account can be transferred to points, if I purchase and open a points account. (The start dates for the units range from 8/31/07 to 3/21/08.) Since vacation guides are frequently wrong, does anyone have any info on this?
Thanks
Karen


----------



## BillR (Jan 8, 2007)

KarenL said:


> I just spoke to a vacation guide at RCI. He told me that none of my weeks that are currently deposited in my weeks account can be transferred to points, if I purchase and open a points account. (The start dates for the units range from 8/31/07 to 3/21/08.) Since vacation guides are frequently wrong, does anyone have any info on this?
> Thanks
> Karen



*THE PERSON YOU SPOKE TO IS INCORRECT.  PAGE 43 OF THE RCI POINTS PROCEDURE MANUAL SAYS:

POINT VALUES FOR DEPOSITED FIXED AND FLOATING VACATION TIME WILL BE ASSIGNED AS FOLLOWS:  IF  A MEMBER'S FUTURE DATE VACATION TIME WAS DEPOSITED 90 DAYS OR GREATER FROM THE START DATE OF THE VACATION TIME, THE MEMBER WILL RECEIVE FULL POINT VALUE FOR THEIR WEEK.

89 DAYS TO 36 DAYS - 75% OF FULL POINT VALUE
45 DAYS TO 30 DAYS IN ADVANCE - 50% OF FULL POINT VALUE
29 DAYS OR LESS - NO POINT VALUE*


----------



## headoflife (Jan 9, 2007)

Karen,

Are your weeks at resorts that are RCI points resorts?  If so they can not be used as points for deposit.  They must be "converted" to points and the cost for that conversion can be very high.  The only resorts that can be used as PFD are those which do not sell RCI points at all.


----------



## KarenL (Jan 10, 2007)

Headoflife
Thanks for the heads up. I had heard this before and double checked. All three of my South African resorts are not currently RCI points resorts. I would think the cost of converting from weeks to points at an RCI points resort would never be worth the cost.
Thanks
Karen


----------



## BillR (Jan 11, 2007)

headoflife said:


> Karen,
> 
> Are your weeks at resorts that are RCI points resorts?  If so they can not be used as points for deposit.  They must be "converted" to points and the cost for that conversion can be very high.  The only resorts that can be used as PFD are those which do not sell RCI points at all.



I DO NOT BELIEVE THE QUOTE ABOVE IS CORRECT.

ALMOST ALL (IF NOT ALL) POINTS RESORTS ARE BOTH WEEKS AND POINTS.  YOU CAN DEPOSIT YOUR WEEK INTO POINTS ONE YEAR AND USE AS A WEEK THE NEXT.  

IN OTHER WORDS, IF YOU OWN A WEEK - FLOATING OR FIXED - IN A RESORT WHICH IS WEEKS AND POINTS, AND IF YOU HAVE A POINTS MEMBERSHIP, YOU CAN DEPOSIT THE WEEK YOU OWN INTO POINTS.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 11, 2007)

Not if the resort is a points resort and you only own a week and have no right to the points.


----------



## BillR (Jan 11, 2007)

*Correction*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Not if the resort is a points resort and you only own a week and have no right to the points.



I STAND CORRECTED!  Cindy is correct.  I called my affiliate rep and:  If you own a WEEK at a resort which is both a WEEKS and POINTS resort, YOU *CANNOT* DEPOSIT YOUR WEEKS INTO POINTS for the 1 year committment.

HOWEVER, IF YOU ARE ALREADY A POINTS OWNER OUTSIDE OF THAT SUBJECT RESORT, YOU CAN CHOOSE, AT SUBJECT RESORT, TO BECOME A POINTS OWNER AND DEPOSIT YOUR WEEK(S). *BUT* THIS WILL BE SUBJECT TO THE POINTS 3 YEAR COMMITTMENT.

HERE IS ANOTHER  TWIST.  After 1 1/2 year have passed, RCI will notify the member that, unless they contact RCI,  THE RENEWAL FOR ANOTHER 3 YEAR PERIOD WILL AUTOMATICALLY BE GENERATED at the end of the original 3 year contract.


----------



## philsfan (Jan 11, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Not if the resort is a points resort and you only own a week and have no right to the points.



Cindy is 100 percent correct.  BIS-Duck is a points resort that I own as a 'Weeks' resort.  I cannot deposit it for points, I tried last year and got shot down.


----------



## Mel (Jan 16, 2007)

BillR said:


> HOWEVER, IF YOU ARE ALREADY A POINTS OWNER OUTSIDE OF THAT SUBJECT RESORT, YOU CAN CHOOSE, AT SUBJECT RESORT, TO BECOME A POINTS OWNER AND DEPOSIT YOUR WEEK(S). *BUT* THIS WILL BE SUBJECT TO THE POINTS 3 YEAR COMMITTMENT.
> [/COLOR]



Still not exactly right.  You don't have to get another points account, but you do still have to CONVERT that week into points membership, at whatever price that resort chooses.

Thus if I buy a week that has already been converted to points (or is sold as points), I can use weeks at other NON-POINTS resorts for the PFD program.  If I also own a WEEK at a resort that has both weeks and points, the ONLY way I can get points for that week is to covert it to the points program.  It cannot be used for PFD.  

Now, if I join a different points program that also converts to RCI points, my HOME resort group might accept my other weeks into THEIR system in exchange for points, but that adds another step, and is not guaranteed.  And further, I can't do it with any weeks that have already been deposited to RCI.


----------



## SteveH (Jan 27, 2007)

jancurious said:


> OK....I may try this because I have been wanting to try RCI points and this seems like a minimal risk, easy entry.  However, do you need to do research on the underlying resort (Club Trinidad) before you buy?  What if they have a huge special assessment during your three year ownership?
> 
> Are there any other risk factors I should be aware of?
> 
> Jan



Jan:
Did you make the leap?


----------



## McKShr6 (Jan 28, 2007)

*My thoughts on which Points resort to buy*

Since I want to pay the least amount of Maintenance Fees I would buy the largest (3 bedroom lockout ) unit in a Gold Crown resort in Red Season. Then I would buy it on a semi -annual basis so I would only be paying Maintenance Fees every 2 years. It doesn't matter where it is with points, just the number of points you get. I am afraid of hurricane regions such as the Florida coast due to the high cost of insurance. 
I am interested to know what other people think. That is how we bought our Points Resort then after that we got  a good deal on a resale in a weeks resort with RCI and deposit it as Points. I am sorry we didn't get a larger unt for the weeks unit and a better season ie more Points. Also it should have been a semi-annual .Make sure the weeks resort you buy doesn't also have a Points program or you won't be able to deposit it for $23 per year.


----------



## BillR (Feb 1, 2007)

_Please refrain from Advertising._


----------



## BillR (Feb 1, 2007)

Mel said:


> Still not exactly right.  You don't have to get another points account, but you do still have to CONVERT that week into points membership, at whatever price that resort chooses.  *NO, YOU DO NOT HAVE TO GET ANOTHER POINTS ACCOUNT BUT YOU CAN BUY AT ANOTHER POINTS RESORT AT THEIR RATE.  THE AMOUNT THAT A RESORT SENDS TO RCI IS ONLY $199.00 - THE REST IS COST/PROFIT.*
> 
> Thus if I buy a week that has already been converted to points (or is sold as points), I can use weeks at other NON-POINTS resorts for the PFD program.  CORRECT!  If I also own a WEEK at a resort that has both weeks and points (ALL POINT RESORTS ARE POINTS AND WEEKS), the ONLY way I can get points for that week is to covert it to the points program.  CORRECT! It cannot be used for PFD.
> 
> Now, if I join a different points program that also converts to RCI points, my HOME resort group might accept my other weeks into THEIR system in exchange for points, THE HOME RESORT IS THE 1ST CONVERSION RESORT AND YOU STILL CANNOT ADD THOSE WEEKS UNLESS YOU OPEN ANOTHER POINTS ACCOUNT! but that adds another step, and is not guaranteed.  And further, I can't do it with any weeks that have already been deposited to RCI.  YES YOU CAN!  RCI FORM NUMBER JDE#201552B - THE ONLY TWIST IS THAT YOU ONLY GET 100% OF THE VALUE IF THE SCHEDULED TRAVEL DATE IS 90 DAYS IN THE FUTURE.



SEE ABOVE FOR MY ANSWERS!


----------



## KimR (Feb 1, 2007)

What do you all think of the Rayburn Country (TX) units on eBay and Scott's(?) web sites?  He sells under mickey4457.

His lower end deals are a similar point-MF ratio to Bill's but with a higher buy-in.  He also has some higher buy-ins with amazing ratios:  $5,200 for 61,000 points with an MF of $270.53.

Any kudos or words of warning?  Not that I have an extra $5,000 anyhow.  For the toehold I'm considering, I would just as soon have a 3-yr. test drive for $99.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 1, 2007)

His prices are EXPENSIVE, in my opinion.  He sets the reserve way too high.  I think the RCI points deal on Timeshare Forums is the best deal anywhere.  You can pay a lot of money upfront for those low-fee weeks, but it takes a while to recover that investment in maintenance fees.  I would definitely not pay that price and have considered the points deal but really have more than enough timeshares and am building more ownerships with II.


----------



## Mel (Feb 1, 2007)

I would be more inclined to go with the 3 year test drive.

More and more resorts are moving to points.  This means two things:

1 - fewer resorts can be used for PFD.  If you're buying into points with a low-maintenance week so you can use PFD, what happens when your resorts join points?  You will no longer be eligible for PFD, and the value of your low-cost week is reduced even more as other resorts join.  If you spend $3,000 to buy in figuring it gets you PFD that's fine, as long as you count it as spent money.  But then what do you do with that timeshare once you can't use PFD.  Even if you considered the buy-in as spent money, you still own that timeshare, and the resort may not look kindly on taking a deed-back.

2 - fewer resorts will be available as 9,000 point (or less) last minute exchanges.  Even if you were using PFD for bigger fish, this makes a difference.  Combine the loss of PFD with the loss of the low-point bargains, and you are left with enough annual points for a low-season studio in the back woods.


----------



## SCUBA (Feb 2, 2007)

*3 year test drive*



KimR said:


> What do you all think of the Rayburn Country (TX) units on eBay and Scott's(?) web sites?  He sells under mickey4457.
> 
> His lower end deals are a similar point-MF ratio to Bill's but with a higher buy-in.  He also has some higher buy-ins with amazing ratios:  $5,200 for 61,000 points with an MF of $270.53.
> 
> Any kudos or words of warning?  Not that I have an extra $5,000 anyhow.  For the toehold I'm considering, I would just as soon have a 3-yr. test drive for $99.



KimR
    We purchased a 3-yr. RTU from BillR in Dec. Just got our membership Jan 31st took about 6 weeks. everything went very well I am impressed. This is our first experience with TS but the price seems right and there's no surprises. We booked our first TS that day. If you don't like it you can just walk away. So IMHO I would go with the 3 yr.and buy a lot of points and save your money for airfare. In the paperwork we have the option to renew for 12yrs so by then we can probably find some cheap points. Hope this helps.

 Bill


----------



## McKShr6 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Questions re 3 year TRU*

I have found the forums on TUG very helpful and I have learned a lot, but I can't follow the 3 year RTU test drive for RCI points. I just joined TUG recently, so perhaps it was explained a while ago. How much does it cost for the 3 year RTU, and is it true that you don't owe any maintenance fees after 3 years? Where do I find this information on the internet? I would like to own more timeshares and points, but since we are seniors we are not sure how many years we will be able to continue to winter in the southern US ( it is difficult for Canadians to get health insurance once you have health problems). Since reading about the difficulty of selling your timeshares I am reluctant to buy anymore since we don't want to be burdened with maintenance fees if we can't travel. Somehow renting seems like a hassle, I like to choose my resort online through RCI, so the 3 years with a chance to extend the time sounds great to me. Would someone send me the information on how to buy the 3 year RTU?
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## philsfan (Feb 2, 2007)

_Please refrain from advertising._


----------



## LadySPXX (Feb 6, 2007)

*Question about trial run points for $99*

This is my first post so please be patient  

My husband and I were just in Vegas and got roped into one of the Grandview spiels. My husband works constantly so the idea of a timeshare sounded pretty good so we signed up. Lucky for us we are both pretty sticky about the fine print and immediately went back to our hotel to read the documents. By the time we got home we had a pretty good idea this wasn't such a great way to go about getting a timeshare and have now utilized our 5 day cancellation clause. 

That leaves us with the knowledge that we'd like a timeshare, that we want to buy it resale, but not sure which one to buy. We think we like the points idea but are not sure if they are as wonderful as they sound. We also aren't sure what the best way to get into them is. The 104,000 points for three years sounds pretty good. I'm wondering how it works though. Do you get a new 104,000 each year or is that over 3 years? Is it $99 + the Maintenance Fee? 

Lastly, does anyone know if you can go to Bora Bora using RCI points, and if so, how many resort or hotel options are there? The sales people showed us pictures of the Intercontinental Bora Bora and the La Taha'a Resorts but no detailed information. 

We just really don't want to get scammed but would really like to be able to travel! Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

  Elsie


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 6, 2007)

Elsie, you found the right place to get answers.  

First, I think this points deal is amazing and I am still very tempted to go for it.  When I think of all the timeshares we own, I still get the best trades with RCI points and have been very pleased with the program.

The down side is that RCI changes their rules so often, plus their costs, that I worry the price will not be reasonable anymore.  But that would not keep me from trying out these points for three years.  

There are other great points programs, including, Bluegreen, Fairfield and Worldmark.  I admit to not knowing much about any of those three, but I have been tempted to buy all three, just to try them out.  I can buy a large package in all three for under $12K!  When you compare that cost to what you were going to buy, you can see which is better!  Resale points in whatever program you choose are the bargains right now.


----------



## Cayuga (Feb 6, 2007)

_Ad removed._


----------



## SCUBA (Feb 6, 2007)

*Deleted.*

_Removed reference to advertising._


----------



## philsfan (Feb 6, 2007)

_Ad removed._


----------



## Cayuga (Feb 6, 2007)

_Ad removed._


----------



## walumb01 (Feb 10, 2007)

How do they package up the large number of points from a regular resort.  How do they get the math to add up to their inventory?  When I see that a normal 2 bedroom in California is worth only 38000 points, I can't get my brain around how they package up 104,000 points.  I am looking to dabble in the points arena and am trying to justify all the costs and nuances associated with it.


----------



## BillR (Feb 13, 2007)

It means that I have been so busy with the success of our timeshare forums ad that I have delayed my reentry into TUG advertising.


----------



## Sandy (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with this post above.  When I read the Club Trinidad RCI site, the maximum number of points for a two bedroom (I believe their largest sized unit) is 43,500. So I am curious as to what a buyer gets when they buy 100,000+ points.  

This nagging question is holding me back from seriously considering this purchase. 

Maybe I am missing something. The points computations continue to amaze me!



walumb01 said:


> How do they package up the large number of points from a regular resort.  How do they get the math to add up to their inventory?  When I see that a normal 2 bedroom in California is worth only 38000 points, I can't get my brain around how they package up 104,000 points.  I am looking to dabble in the points arena and am trying to justify all the costs and nuances associated with it.


----------



## SCUBA (Feb 13, 2007)

Sandy
       I bought 104,000 points and on the agreement it gives me three certificate numbers, I guess its three different units. And they just total up the MF's. I think its a great way to go, its my first time dealing with time shares but I think its the way to go.

     Bill


----------



## Sandy (Feb 13, 2007)

Bill, 

Thanks for the response.  But can you provide more details.  

For example, you bought the right to use the points for 3 years, right?  So is your certificate tied to three different units, totaling somewhere around 104,000 every year (what exactly is that for each unit?), and then it is over after 3 years?

If so, then a sole owner who is at Club Trinidad must have very low maintenance fees.  Just using my above scenario as an example, if I owned there and I owned about 35,000 points per year, then my MF would be about $235, right? (707/3).

Just need some help trying to get a handle on these figures.


----------



## SCUBA (Feb 13, 2007)

Sandy

  Yes you have the RTU for 3yrs the maint. fees increase based on the Social Security Index for the year 07 was 3.3%. The certificate is renewable for 12 years. And for the MF i don't know where the numbers come from the only thing I know is what is listed on the link on philsphan's post.      Bill


----------



## walumb01 (Feb 13, 2007)

I talked to Bill and now it makes perfect sense.  He is merely working with RCI to move his excess inventory of weeks into positive cash flow.  Buyers of these points are the recipients of a great deal and it helps club trinidad get more money into their coffers for the maintenance fees.  The 104,000 points equals three weeks of his inventory.   I am waiting for a contract and am purchasing the 63000 variety.  He only has a finite number of weeks to parcel out for points so it is only good until he runs out of inventory.  I like the idea of being able to shut it down and walk away after 3 years if  I want.....


----------



## ck1 (Feb 14, 2007)

_Removed references to advertising._


----------



## JudyS (Feb 17, 2007)

_Removed references to advertising._


----------



## ouaifer (Feb 18, 2007)

*ADVERTISING of any kind is NOT allowed.*

OK...this thread has truly gone beyond the acceptable!   Please refrain from all and any advertising in the future.  That includes referring to personal soliciations.  Because of this, I am closing this Thread.


----------

